# C.A.F.A.C. is back .....



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

What is C.A.F.A.C (other than a PALINDROMES)?


...and why won't I want to miss it? and where's Colby?

Pinto...you've got us all wondering!!!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Canadian Archers For A Cause :becky:

Colby is based out of The Bow Shop in Waterloo, Ont. ..... more to come


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

I know I know, George was telling us on saturday...

I am so happy it isn't on hockey weekend!!!! I can actually shoot.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Will there be prizes? 

Please...please tell us more.....


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

hmmmmm ..... do I let the "cat outta the bag" yet :zip:

of course there'll be prizes araz :secret:

sorry for the delay folks, we're just hammering out the last of the details, dotting the i's and crossing the t's etc. etc.

PintoJK


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Maybe a slow release on confirmed items. 
Also if anyone has corporate access to get donations please contact pintojk... and he will give you the details. Anything would be appreciated..... Maybe not Sean getting you a free ditch dug... Maybe yes????


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

araz2114 said:


> Maybe a slow release on confirmed items.
> Also if anyone has corporate access to get donations please contact pintojk


Thanks araz 

just a teaser, so far Martin, Mathews, Victory, NAP, and Winners Choice have offered their support :thumb:

We're in the process of creating a webpage for this event ..... it should be out there soon


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Pinto...Maybe after next week you and and I can get together and hammer out a date for the "Other" shoot?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

ZarkSniper said:


> Pinto...Maybe after next week you and and I can get together and hammer out a date for the "Other" shoot?


definately will do


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*Cafac*

Fairly new here. I am interested in the CAFAC.
Will the details give the styles, catagories etc. I am assuming all will be at 20 meters. I shoot Martin Savannah with cedar arrows would this be a fit.
Regards


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

it's an Indoors 20yd/18m format ..... and everyones invited to play :becky:


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*Cafac*

Thanks Pintojk I'll watch for the upcoming details


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

pintojk said:


> it's an Indoors 20yd/18m format ..... and everyones invited to play :becky:


You know, that avatar of yours would make a darn fine silhouette target. Could be the start of a whole new discipline:


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm there Gilles


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm in! :thumb:


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm sure my boss will sponser me again this year I had a blast last year:wink:


----------

